# Do I get another one?



## MisLissy

Hello! I'm a new Budgie owner and am so very happy to have found this place! I am looking for some advice. We currently have one female budgie that we just got this week. She is the sweetest thing - climbing up on our finger to eat from our hand on day one. We had her out of the cage yesterday and she went all around the living room exploring and having a great time. When she is in her cage she mostly just sits around, although she has been exploring more and more as time goes on. She started tweeting a little bit yesterday and has been off and on, so I hope that means she is feeling more and more at home. My husband works full time during the day, usually home by 4:30 each evening. We have kids who are in school during the day. I go to college part time during the days so I am here about half the time that they are gone. My question is - should we get another one to keep her company? I went to the pet store today thinking that I would, but then the lady there said that if we do that it will set her back and she will no longer care to come play with us as she will bond with the other bird. We definitely don't want that, but I don't want her to get lonely either. If we do get another one, would you recommend another female or a male? I was thinking another female, as I don't really want to deal with breeding, but then I read that girls together will fight more. I'm just looking for some advice on how to best keep our little one happy and healthy. We've only had her a few days, but she has already won over my heart.


----------



## Jonah

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. Sound's like you have a very sweet little budgie, congrats. The pet store person is correct, bird's will prefer each other's company to human company, but lots of folk's have multiple birds and maintain a level of friendliness with the birds. You came to the right place to find all the information you will need to make these kind of decisions, and offer your bird's the best in all thing's budgie. check out the sticky's at the top of each sub forum. Would love to see pics of your little friend...


----------



## Riovedo

I have a female, I've had her since around April....she bonded very quickly to our family. A month ago we added a male budgie....he's very timid and is still adjusting to his new life...also he has been in quarantine and will be introduced to my girl tomorrow. I was told two females are more likely to fight and that Rio would probably get along better with a male which worked out great because I had my eye on Baxter. I intend to keep housing them separately because I too, don't want babies.....although the cage conditions have to be right for that. I figured that since we've had Rio for 8 months that she'll keep her bond with us....fingers crossed she does! Now I just hope that Baxter will become comfortable with us! I hope this helps you a little with your decision! . Good luck!!!!


----------



## MisLissy

Thanks guys! Can I double check that this is a girl? From what I have read/seen I think it is.


----------



## aluz

Hi again, I have replied on your introductory thread and you do have a budgie girl. 

And about your question on possibly getting a second budgie, for more detailed info, you can check this link below:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html


----------



## Therm

There is no right or wrong answer here. 

It would probably be best to wait a while, let your baby settle in a while and see how you think she is doing. Does she seem lonely and missing a bird companion? If you think so, then getting a budgie friend might be the answer. 

She might be just fine with human company. 

Bare in mind that bring another budgie into the home, you should quarantine it for at least 4 weeks and that in a worst case scenario, you could have to house two budgies apart if they don't get on. This is unlikely as budgies tend to be friendly and get on, but as I said, a worse case scenario for you to consider. 

Personally, I started with just wanting one budgie and ended up with 8 so I can tell you that introducing a new bird has it's up's and down's.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hi. welcome to the form your budgie is beautiful. Maybe you should let your little fellow settle in so he gets use to you....See what happens.... He is in a new home and has to adjust... This will take a little time.. I have one budgie I wanted him to bond with me so I could teach him to talk he talks he says over 50 different sayings and he is my best friend... Indigo loves people he has been brought up with humans he loves everyone who comes and visits us I can't get over how friendly he is. I think it is to do with the way we raise them...Indi is so use to us if I get a friend for him and have to train him or she I think Indi might get a little jealous so it is just one bird for me.......


----------



## Niamhf

Congratulations on your new tiny friend  she is beautiful and soooooooooooooo cute 

What have you called her?
If she is getting plenty of attention and has plenty of toys to entertain her when you're not there she will be fine solo  also, I have a radio for my bird that he listens to when I'm not at home. 

However, as budgies are flock birds, of course another would be a welcome friend to her. The risk of her not bonding with you really depends on the amount of time you spend with her. You could always interact with them seperatetly for some time every day to instill the trust.


----------



## MisLissy

Thanks for all the advice guys! We've decided to name her Kenzie. Well, technically she decided. LOL. The kids and I were reading through lists of names and when I said Kenzie she started to tweet. I said it again and she tweeted again. I said a couple of other names and she was quiet. I said Kenzie again and she started tweeting again. It was so cute! So, her name is Kenzie. =)

She does have several toys in her cage, as well as a nice sized mirror. She is out for at least an hour each evening to have free range of the living room and be with us as well. I just saw at the petstore today a nice looking bird playland that they can play in when they are out of the cage and I'm pretty sure we are going to get her that when get paid on Friday too. 

She is such a sweet bird. This evening, she went from my fingers onto the fingers of each of my kids. The smiles on their faces means so much to me. I am absolutely loving this new feathered friend and I can't wait to get to know her even better!


----------



## StarlingWings

Kenzie is a great name for her! It suits her, I thinks  

I'm glad to hear she's settling in so well with the whole family! She sounds like such an easygoing little girl. 

With regards to your question, at the moment, I think you should wait a few months at least before thinking of another bird. She sounds very social and outgoing and she clearly fits right in to her human flock. Generally if she were moody, antisocial, quiet, inactive, etc. then a same species companion would benefit her, but I think she's just fine on her own and it sounds like you're there enough to give her plenty of interaction time  

I wanted to share my experience with you--
My girl, Mallorn, just turned three this year, and she's lived with me as a single budgie her whole life. She is bonded to me but enjoys the company of the whole family, and although I am not here all to day due to school/work/other things, I still am able to interact with her for several hours a day, by letting her out of her cage when I get home, and spending a good half hour just talking to her. She is a very happy little budgie and just thrives in this environment, and when the house is quiet in the late mornings to afternoon we leave on some classical music and she takes a few naps and has some time to herself. She loves her human flock and she doesn't mind at all that she's not a human (or, as it may be, that we're not budgies ) Of course, not all birds are like this and she's very flexible and we've developed a great routine, so I only say this because Kenzie sounds like she is very happy with you and your family  
Introducing another bird could change her personality and the things she likes to do with you, too. 

Also, it's best not to have a mirror in a solo budgie's cage--they can get overly attached or obsessed with their reflection and it can trigger moodiness, aggression, and in extreme cases, the females could even lay eggs  It's best to remove it and she'll have plenty of fun playing with you and her toys :thumbsup: 

I hope this helped  I look forward to hearing lots more about your gorgeous girl!


----------



## Therm

I think you will be fine with whatever you decide for your bird. I love her name. 

But it is a good idea to take the mirror out straight away. Jimmy got obsessed with his mirror when he was a lone bird and just sat in front of it all the time.


----------



## CyrilsMom

I have one budgie called Cyril. I go out all day for two days a week and on those days I leave the radio on in his room. This stops him feeling lonely as he can hear people talking. Depending on how much time you spend out, this might be a good idea, as it would stop her getting lonely and mean she still bonds with you rather than another budgie.


----------



## MisLissy

Thanks for the advice about the mirror! I had read online somewhere that if you are going to have a single bird that they needed a mirror and that's why we got one. It was only in there for about a day, and I could already start to see what you said. As soon as I read your posts, it confirmed in my mind what was happening and the mirror is out! My husband actually surprised me tonight with bringing home another friend for her! I put a welcome post up in the new birds section but I thought I'd share a picture here from their meet playtime as well. They got along really well. I'm excited to watch their friendship grow as well as grow my friendship with each of them!



I am glad that Kenzie is as good of a bird as she is because it really helped with Phoebe. Phoebe was jumping all around the little birdie playland that we have and didn't want to sit on my finger. I got Kenzie up on my finger (after a week here all you have to do is hold out your finger and say "step up" and she will hop right up on it!) and then I held out my other hand for Pheobe and she stepped right up too! It was amazing! I grew up being told that parakeets were dumb and had a very small brain - but these little girls are completely changing my view on birds. They seem to be really smart and good learners as well.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Congratulations on your new budgie.

Did you get her from the same place as the first budgie?

If not, please be sure to quarantine the new budgie for a minimum of 45 days.

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.*


----------



## MisLissy

Yes, she came from the same place as our first one. I remember seeing her up there and thought she was beautiful at the time but decided to go with Kenzie because she was already being worked with and didn't seem as skiddish as what the other birds did. I had mentioned, "the beautiful yellow one that I almost got" to my husband, and apparently he was listening. =)


----------



## FaeryBee

*OK - That's good. :thumbsup:

It appears Phoebe and Kenzie are going to be the best of friends. They are beautiful little budgies. *


----------



## EvanShankar

Things seem to be going great! Yea, I'd definetly let her just settle down before getting another budgie. Just kind of see how things play out and then determine which option is the better one. *looks at clock* oh man, it's 1:21 in the morning. Good night


----------



## Niamhf

Oh how exciting  and seeing them together I think getting a second was the right decision  that is such a cute picture of the two of them they are so cute


----------



## Therm

It's always nice to see a bird get a new friend.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Would you like to have this thread made into a Training Journal for the two of them at this time?*


----------



## TwoGreenBudgies

Hi MisLissy  I have no advice to add here, but I just HAD to tell you how absolutely adorable your Kenzie is! Congratulations on adding her to your family!


----------

